# SNF billing and Hospice



## ljohns31 (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a patient going on Hospice that is currently a SNF patient.  My understanding from Hospice is that Medicare does not cover room and board.  Anyone have any knowledge on this subject.

Thanks,
Lynne Johnson, CPC


----------



## lseiter (Mar 18, 2009)

I was always told that Hospice is the one that would pay.....


----------



## ljohns31 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hospice told us that they will not pay for the room, that the family would be responsible for it.


----------



## TTcpc (Mar 19, 2009)

The hospice is not responsible for the room and board.  Since the patient is going on hospice services that means that they have exhausted either Medicare Part A days at the facility and just like any other LTCF resident that finishes their Med A days, they either need to: have Medicaid or another insurance that pays these costs or the patient/family are responsible.  The hospice is only responsible for those items such as equipment and medications that are related to their hospice diagnosis.


----------

